# My Sweet Mr. Fister



## gsdgirl37 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi guys, it's been awhile....

Not a GSD, I know.....but a sweet little old man named Cutest ( who I jokingly renamed Mr. Fister, just sounded like a grouchy old man name). He found me via Petfinder at Kankakee AC almost two years ago..how could I say no to him? He was 15, he had an eye injury, he was very afraid. Here's the picture that broke my heart.








For almost two years this velcro ball of fur followed me everywhere. He let me dress him in turtlenecks and liked to be carried on my hip like a baby. He barked incessantly when I left the house and was estactic when I returned. His little powder puff tail would wag back and forth as he looked at me with his pleading sad eyes. Even when he was happy, he had a hint of sadness in his eyes. Last year we removed 13 teeth at the vet and he shook uncontrollably from the second we stepped in the door. I swore to him I'd never take him back unless I absolutely had to.

My sweet little guy passed away Friday, January 4th at 9:00 p.m. I held my Fister all day long as he slowly went from unsteady footing, to shallow breathing, to his last breath lying in bed between me and my daughter. I'm so thankful, he went quickly and peacefully. He lived to be 17. I hope I filled the two years I had with him with love and protection he may have been lacking. In return he filled us with laughter and joy.

I miss him so very much. He was always right there behind me, following me, barking when he couldn't find me. It's like losing your own shadow.......I'll see you at the bridge my beloved Mr. Fister.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I m so sorry for your loss of dear Mr. Fister. What a wonderful few years he had with you. Its great for him that he will never be scared again but I know thats not much comfort for you at this time. Run free and play sweetie pie untill you reunite at the bridge. Sending hugs and best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

What a cute boy. I am sorry for your loss. Thank-you for giving him a wonderful home for the time you had him.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. You are great person for giving Mr. Fister a wonderful two years that he treasured while he was here. That's probably why he never left your side! He will not forget that in heaven. Best wishes to your family.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

I am not an overly religious person but I do believe in God and Heaven whatever form they may take. I also believe in such things as angels. Your Mr. Fister was one that's certain. It's my guess that he was with you to ensure the identity of another angel one day and so he stayed with you always so they would know for certain.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

RIP Mr Fister.









That look of health, adoration and peace in that first photo contrasts greatly with the picture that followed. You did a wonderful thing adopting him and he was grateful and lucky that you did. I'm very sorry for your loss but so glad you gave him those extra special two years.







to you.


----------



## gsdgirl37 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for your kind words...I found this poem on Sr. Dog Project:

We have a secret, you and I,
That no one else shall know,
For who, but I can see you lie,
Each night, in fireglow?
And who but I can reach my hand
Before we go to bed,
And feel the living warmth of you
And touch your silken head?
And only I walk woodland paths,
And see, ahead of me,
Your small form racing with the wind,
So young again, and free.
And only I can see you swim
In every brook I pass...
And, when I call, no one but I
Can see the bending grass. 

-- by Beulah Fenderson Smith 

Anyone who has adopted a senior dog knows my pain and my joy for knowing one.......


----------



## Satine de la Courcel (Jan 4, 2008)

What a wonderful person you are to give Mr Fister a loving home. He knew he is loved and will always love you. I am so sorry for your loss. 

RIP Mr Fister. 

Ashby


----------



## Kvonducati (Oct 22, 2002)

RIP Mr. Fister. Run free on the bridge


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Mr. Fister was a beautiful boy! May he rest in peace.


----------

